# Canon 40D Mirror Problem, won't come down!



## WhineAndDine (Aug 5, 2010)

Hi everyone.  When I press the button to take a picture, I hear a click and then nothing happens.  The mirror stays in the up position and never comes back down.  The LCD screen is black and nothing appears on the topside LCD.  Camera is unresponsive to any pushes of buttons.

The only way to make it reset is to physically remove the battery for a few seconds and then reinsert.  At this point the mirror finally comes down.  What the heck is happening to my beautiful camera?!!!?!?!?! 

Before you say its in mirror lock up mode.....it's not.

And it isn't taking a super long exposure either....

It does this even in Full Auto mode.


I took the lens off to inspect what's going on.  Basically when I push the shutter button the mirror comes up, and decides to stay there.  It never goes back down.


The camera has sat for a few months without any photos being taken.

Im really hoping someone here knows exactly what the problem is.  

Any help would greatly be appreciated.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 5, 2010)

I wish I could help you with the problem...

There is a tool that you could use, and with proper application of it, you'd forget all about that minor "mirror sticking in the up position" problem. Three or four passes with this adjustment tool,and she ought to be good as new! Perhaps some others will have some good ideas on how to fix the situation. Sorry to hear about it--it is a major bummer when a fine camera like the 40D conks out or goes out of whack....I've been there man...it sucks.

http://www.faqs.org/photo-dict/photofiles/list/2754/3663claw_hammer.jpg


----------



## Overread (Aug 5, 2010)

First move I would do is reset all the cameras settings to default just to make sure there is no custom mode enabled (even though you've checked for mirror lockup do try a reset anyway).

After that make sure that the batteries are fully charged up

Then try cleaning the contacts to the lens - clean both the little copper coloured contacts on the lens and on the inside of the camera lens mount. Sometimes communication problems can cause odd errors.

However is the problem still keeps occurring I'm going to suggest that it could be mechanical and that means the only way to get it working is a trip to the repair shop.


----------



## Dao (Aug 5, 2010)

When the mirror stay up, did the shutter curtain closed or opened?


----------



## WhineAndDine (Aug 5, 2010)

Dao said:


> When the mirror stay up, did the shutter curtain closed or opened?




It stays shut


----------



## Weetabix (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm experiencing the same problem with my Canon 40D. Tried upgrading to firmware 1.1.1, but that didn't help.

Were you able to find a solution?

Thanks.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2010)

It is malfunctioning and the solution is to send it in for repair.


----------



## WhineAndDine (Aug 28, 2010)

Weetabix said:


> I'm experiencing the same problem with my Canon 40D. Tried upgrading to firmware 1.1.1, but that didn't help.
> 
> Were you able to find a solution?
> 
> Thanks.





Took it to a repair shop and they said it's something they are seeing more and more.  Canon hasn't recalled it, but the repair shop says everytime someone brings in a 40D, it's because of this issue.


----------



## KmH (Aug 28, 2010)

Or the ERR 99 problem.

Or the low shutter count, shutter failure problem (which also generates a ERR 99 code).


----------



## den9 (Aug 29, 2010)

i blew my breath into my D50 once and it fogged up really bad, and my camera locked up. Just about to use the camera for christmas I was pretty pissed and didnt want to send it to repair for months so i grip the camera hard smacked the side of the camera really hard with my fist and the shutter dropped. alittle bit of anger does wonders


----------



## AverageJoe (Aug 29, 2010)

Have you tried turning on or off Live View mode?  Since Live View activates or de-activates the shutter.


----------



## Bensphotos (May 13, 2011)

I have the 40D and luckily I bought a 4 year warranty through amazon.com. I am sending in my camera for the third time to fix the mirror sticking again. I have reset everything many times. Reinstalled the firmware. but it keeps doing it. If it happens a 4th time I am going to demand a new camera. The second time it happened was during a wedding. I will post again to let you know if it happens again. I personally think it has something to do with the servo motor or the chip that controls it. The first time it happened was only in the first 2 months of owning it.


----------



## KvnO (May 13, 2011)

...  Have you called Canon?


----------



## Garbz (May 13, 2011)

Do you use a battery grip? I had this problem as well. Take photo mirror never comes down. Turning it off and on would produce ERR flashing in the aperture window. Removing and replacing battery would cause the mirror to flip back on poweron.

Turns out it was dodgy battery contacts. I used a hydrocarbon based cleaner and a q-tip and the problem has gone away. Diagnosed it by removing the battery grip fixing the problem


----------



## Bensphotos (May 14, 2011)

Garbz said:


> Do you use a battery grip? I had this problem as well. Take photo mirror never comes down. Turning it off and on would produce ERR flashing in the aperture window. Removing and replacing battery would cause the mirror to flip back on poweron.
> 
> Turns out it was dodgy battery contacts. I used a hydrocarbon based cleaner and a q-tip and the problem has gone away. Diagnosed it by removing the battery grip fixing the problem


 
Yeah I use a grip but it doesn't just happen with the grip. it happens no matter what I add or change or remove. It even happens if I just shoot with only a battery and no lens.


----------



## Garbz (May 15, 2011)

To the service center!


----------



## Bensphotos (May 16, 2011)

If it breaks again amazon will replace it.


----------



## Bensphotos (Jun 6, 2011)

got camera back and it is working like new. they didn't say what exactly they fixed or replaced.


----------

